# Need Help



## ynes26 (Jun 10, 2012)

So I am new to photography. I have done a couple photoshoots for free just to get my work noticed, and gave the clients a cd with the pictures. A lot of people have been telling me stuff about giving clients copyright approval. What exactly is this? I know what copyright is, but what is should this contract have? Also, if I am not doing prints, just cd's, how should I put the pictures on the disc for them? high resolution. With the clients that I did for free, I did web images with a watermark, then a seperate folder without the watermark so they can do their own prints? Should I have not done that? 
I know I need to be specific on the contract, such as no editing of their own with other software, but I am clueless as to what else. 
I am also aware that I should give them a list of photo labs where they can order prints, so they dont go print at WalMart or other places like that. What are good photo labs to order prints from?
Please, any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 10, 2012)

Search "Print rights" 

Different than copyrights. Never give copyrights away.


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2012)

Cross-posted thread.


----------

